# From a hard to a harder questions



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

It is probably kind of strange to ask this hard or harder questions. Have any Freemason experience discrimination just because of your affiliation with Masonry? 

I know it is against the laws to discriminate; however, just like organization/religion/club/etc., there may be someone that has a negative views or outright anti-Freemason and are indirectly undermining Freemason in general or as a group or as an individual. I am just curious. If it is true, are Freemason supposed to have reservation or at least there is a chance that someone could do harm if a Freemason is publicly known? 
This is also one of my concerns.

Any comment?


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 19, 2017)

Not really but was implied once by someone I work with we were KKK.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Not really but was implied once by someone I work with we were KKK.


That is funny!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 19, 2017)

The Nazis persecuted the Freemasons in Germany.


----------



## coachn (Dec 19, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> The Nazis persecuted the Freemasons in Germany.


The Nazis persecuted damn near everyone in Germany.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> The Nazis persecuted the Freemasons in Germany.


Beside that dark history, Nazis doesn't exist anymore. 
Here I am talking about now. If there is anti-Freemason, it can affect employment and promotion, business opportunity, etc. or in worst case scenario - could do harm.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

coachn said:


> The Nazis persecuted damn near everyone in Germany.


Beside that dark history, Nazis doesn't exist anymore. 
Here I am talking about now. If there is anti-Freemason, it can affect employment and promotion, business opportunity, etc. or in worst case scenario - could do harm. I guess there is nothing to be concerned.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 19, 2017)

In most countries there is no discrimination against us.

Civil dictatorships, religious tyrannies, other places with unjust power the story is different.  Luckily I have not needed to go to such countries.  My military hitch happened to be during a peaceful phase of the Cold War, luck of the draw for me.

So the only issues I have ever had is from anonymous bigots on-line.  Those are beneath my laughing at them.  I pray for their mental healing.

But it has happened in history and history competes.  One choice is to be open and have my openness help prevent it from happening.  So I have a Masonic license plate on my car.  I wear my ring and belt buckle.  And should I be swept up by a wave of history I am glad some Brothers chose to remain private that they might carry on.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Beside that dark history, Nazis doesn't exist anymore.
> Here I am talking about now. If there is anti-Freemason, it can affect employment and promotion, business opportunity, etc. or in worst case scenario - could do harm. I guess there is nothing to be concerned.



False, nazis still exist today with the same kind of propaganda as in the 1930s-1940s.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Dec 20, 2017)

Unfortunately there are people in the world who despise Masons.

I haven't encountered any personal bias as a Freemason.

The hate is real though.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/us/milwaukee-masonic-temple-mass-shooting-planned-charges/index.html

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have had some Ill informed comments when masonry has come up but I keep my affiliation to myself


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I haven't encountered any personal bias as a Freemason.


Same here although I know that there are people that believe that we are a cult, worship Satan, etc. I actually look up these crazy conspiracy theories about Masons on line for the entertainment value.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> In most countries there is no discrimination against us.
> 
> Civil dictatorships, religious tyrannies, other places with unjust power the story is different.  Luckily I have not needed to go to such countries.  My military hitch happened to be during a peaceful phase of the Cold War, luck of the draw for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks dfreybur for sharing and your GI services. Glad that you don't have any real issue.

I don't know about having a license plate display on my pickup unless all brother Freemasons are backing me up though. I would definitely wear a ring for everyday and maybe a belt buckle for an occasion.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

Elexir said:


> False, nazis still exist today with the same kind of propaganda as in the 1930s-1940s.


Hopefully, it is just a remnant of the past and post no real threat.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Unfortunately there are people in the world who despise Masons.
> 
> I haven't encountered any personal bias as a Freemason.
> 
> ...


Thanks BullDozer Harrell for sharing the article. I knew it. There is a potential threat. Glad that you haven't encountered any personal bias as a Freemason.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

David612 said:


> I have had some Ill informed comments when masonry has come up but I keep my affiliation to myself


Thanks David612 for sharing your experience. I don't quite understand regarding not letting anyone know your affiliation. Is it because of that experience or fear you distanced yourself or unaffiliated yourself from Masonry?


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here although I know that there are people that believe that we are a cult, worship Satan, etc. I actually look up these crazy conspiracy theories about Masons on line for the entertainment value.


Thanks Warrior1256, btw, should "crazy conspiracy theories about Masons" is still be a concern for Freemasonry? Should we I meant should you be looking over your shoulder from time to time?


----------



## Elexir (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Hopefully, it is just a remnant of the past and post no real threat.



No its quite real and dangerous.
Here in Sweden many of the nazis are violent and attack innocent.


----------



## David612 (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks David612 for sharing your experience. I don't quite understand regarding not letting anyone know your affiliation. Is it because of that experience or fear you distanced yourself or unaffiliated yourself from Masonry?


I just don’t go telling everyone about myself.
I don’t wear clothes branded for the gym I attend, I try to avoid huge brad logos as I’m a person not a billboard and my Masonic affiliation is so I can improve myself as a person, others need not know about it.
being a mason makes me very proud but I’m not going to broadcast it.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

Elexir said:


> No its quite real and dangerous.
> Here in Sweden many of the nazis are violent and attack innocent.


How you or your Lodge mitigate that?


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 20, 2017)

David612 said:


> I just don’t go telling everyone about myself.
> I don’t wear clothes branded for the gym I attend, I try to avoid huge brad logos as I’m a person not a billboard and my Masonic affiliation is so I can improve myself as a person, others need not know about it.
> being a mason makes me very proud but I’m not going to broadcast it.


If you don't broadcast, how a potential candidate can have an awareness and be able to ask you questions regarding his interest in Freemasonry? Can you be a stealth Freemason where no body will know if you are one them except your Lodge?


----------



## David612 (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> If you don't broadcast, how a potential candidate can have an awareness and be able to ask you questions regarding his interest in Freemasonry? Can you be a stealth Freemason where no body will know if you are one them except your Lodge?


Answering potential candidates questions for people they don’t know isn’t something that is really the domain of every mason.
Lodges have membership committees, grand lodges have membership assistance programs and if I’m going to talk to someone about masonry I’m going to know them personally and I’ll recommended them if they warrant my recommendation.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> should you be looking over your shoulder from time to time?


Heck no!!! I don't pay any attention to those of the lunatic fringe except for their entertainment value.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 20, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Heck no!!! I don't pay any attention to those of the lunatic fringe except for their entertainment value.


I refuse to ever live in fear, whether it's Masonic or otherwise. You have to keep moving forward.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 22, 2017)

David612 said:


> Answering potential candidates questions for people they don’t know isn’t something that is really the domain of every mason.
> Lodges have membership committees, grand lodges have membership assistance programs and if I’m going to talk to someone about masonry I’m going to know them personally and I’ll recommended them if they warrant my recommendation.



Do you work in a jurisdiction that allows "recruitment" for lack of a better word, of candidates or are you in a "2B1ASK1" jurisdiction?    I understand that you wish to keep what you consider private, private, but by effectively "hiding your light under a bushel" are you possibly denying someone you do know from seeing how you live and act, admiring it and wondering if your Masonic affiliation might be indicative of a source of such character?  You don't have to be someones recommender to assist them to seek out the light.

Just some food for though.


----------



## David612 (Dec 22, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Do you work in a jurisdiction that allows "recruitment" for lack of a better word, of candidates or are you in a "2B1ASK1" jurisdiction?    I understand that you wish to keep what you consider private, private, but by effectively "hiding your light under a bushel" are you possibly denying someone you do know from seeing how you live and act, admiring it and wondering if your Masonic affiliation might be indicative of a source of such character?  You don't have to be someones recommender to assist them to seek out the light.
> 
> Just some food for though.


In Australia the 2b1ask1 isn’t a thing, however my family and close friends know what I do and should someone mention it to them they make that connection and I’ll speak with the potential candidate.
It’s not something for discussion with random strangers in the street, for me masonry is quite a personal experience and I don’t feel the need to wear that affiliation on my sleeve


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 8, 2018)

I don' go out of my way to tell anyone that I am a mason, ( unless I'm wearing my hoodie) then it usually gives it away. But a brother from a lodge a visit quite often will tell anyone who will listen to him go on about how he is a mason. He believes this will gain him some kind of social status.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 9, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Not really but was implied once by someone I work with we were KKK.


True statement. Many southern GLs and their members are still at times today looked apon as white supremacist. Rumor has it many Klan members held their meetings in masonic lodges. I can not confirm this but it would not surprise me as many Klan members were active Freemasons. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 9, 2018)

Travelling Man91 said:


> True statement. Many southern GLs and their members are still at times today looked apon as white supremacist. Rumor has it many Klan members held their meetings in masonic lodges. I can not confirm this but it would not surprise me as many Klan members were active Freemasons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I read the same - but take note, the Klan was formed because Freemasons should not stand by such things. Like the Freemasons who founded the sectarian Loyal Orange Lodge, they had to found the separate organization outside the Craft because to promote many of its values in lodge would be unmasonic. If Freemasonry was the KKK, then there would have been no need to found the Klan ?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 9, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I read the same - but take note, the Klan was formed because Freemasons should not stand by such things. Like the Freemasons who founded the sectarian Loyal Orange Lodge, they had to found the separate organization outside the Craft because to promote many of its values in lodge would be unmasonic. If Freemasonry was the KKK, then there would have been no need to found the Klan ?


Agreed, although I dont remember anyone claiming the KKK as a whole is linked directly to Freemasonry, only certain members. It would be idiotic to make such a statement accusing Freemasonry as a whole to be a white supremacist organization although I do believe post civil war era many members were apart of both organzations.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bloke said:


> but take note, the Klan was formed because Freemasons should not stand by such things. Like the Freemasons who founded the sectarian Loyal Orange Lodge, they had to found the separate organization outside the Craft because to promote many of its values in lodge would be unmasonic. If Freemasonry was the KKK, then there would have been no need to found the Klan ?


Agreed.


Travelling Man91 said:


> I dont remember anyone claiming the KKK as a whole is linked directly to Freemasonry, only certain members. It would be idiotic to make such a statement accusing Freemasonry as a whole to be a white supremacist organization although I do believe post civil war era many members were apart of both organzations.


Also agree.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 10, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Do you work in a jurisdiction that allows "recruitment" for lack of a better word, of candidates or are you in a "2B1ASK1" jurisdiction?    I understand that you wish to keep what you consider private, private, but by effectively "hiding your light under a bushel" are you possibly denying someone you do know from seeing how you live and act, admiring it and wondering if your Masonic affiliation might be indicative of a source of such character?  You don't have to be someones recommender to assist them to seek out the light.
> 
> Just some food for though.


Pretty much this for me.

Some of my friends know. Some of my family knows. Otherwise, I do not advertise my affiliation outside of a ring.

I'm not out there to have random conversations with random people unless they are a Brother. Even then, the topic will not be of a masonic nature unless I know them personally/have sat with them in Lodge.

My masonic affiliation was actually hid from most of my family until I participated in a masonic funeral for my Brother-in-Law's dad.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 11, 2018)

they had the freemasonry show on the discovery channel last night, it was hilarious...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 11, 2018)

They depict us as murderers and thieves...


----------



## Keith C (Jan 11, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> They depict us as murderers and thieves...



They must have been following around those darned Fellowcrafts!


----------



## David612 (Jan 11, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> They depict us as murderers and thieves...


Presumably it’s Morgan scandal related?
there is some pretty compelling evidence that those brothers probably where killers, follow that with the shameful acts of the GL at the time by expelling brothers who spoke out against this behaviour and yet the convicted brothers remained by all accounts in good standing (well the wherent expelled so by default they are in good standing).
Many brothers left the craft and gave rise to the anti Masonic party.

That’s my recollection of material anyway, have a read for yourself cause I may be mistaken but it is an interesting topic.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> they had the freemasonry show the discovery channel last night, it was hilarious...





acjohnson53 said:


> They depict us as murderers and thieves...





Keith C said:


> They must have been following around those darned Fellowcrafts!


***snicker snicker***


----------



## Matt L (Jan 12, 2018)

I have spoken to Police Officers that work in the UK that told me they had to disclose their membership in the craft because of perceived favoritism in the ranks. 

I have a Masonic license plate, a percentage of the fee goes directly to the widows and orphans fund. A neighbor asked me why I have a Mason county tag on my car, I explained it was a Masonic tag.  He stormed off telling me his brother the preacher said it was a cult. I was never invited back to dinner and he always had an excuse when asked over to our home. 

My sister watches the History Channel, so she occasionally asks the usual stupid questions.   

An application for a security clearance asked if I was a member of any fraternal organizations, I was truthful and received my clearance Clarence.  Other than my neighbor, It's never been an issue with anyone except my church, I was raised Catholic.  I attend a non denominational Christian Church now.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 12, 2018)

those three guys, that were trying to hide something....LOL


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2018)

Matt L said:


> A neighbor asked me why I have a Mason county tag on my car, I explained it was a Masonic tag. He stormed off telling me his brother the preacher said it was a cult. I was never invited back to dinner and he always had an excuse when asked over to our home.


Big loss! If someone does not want to be my friend because I will not do as they think I should that's fine by me.


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

You wouldn't believe some of the rubbish that is getting spewed around on the internet these days. We recently covered this topic in our podcast (Brought To Light). I will leave a link so you can have a laugh at how amazingly ignorant some of it is.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> You wouldn't believe some of the rubbish that is getting spewed around on the internet these days. We recently covered this topic in our podcast (Brought To Light). I will leave a link so you can have a laugh at how amazingly ignorant some of it is.


I look these things up for the entertainment value, lol.


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I look these things up for the entertainment value, lol.


Haha Jack and I have a very good laugh on this episode of the podcast.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Haha Jack and I have a very good laugh on this episode of the podcast.


One of my favs was "Brothers in Freemasonry" because of this quote:

"Bro Paul speaks of how he was warmly welcomed, but before joining he did some research;

*“So I went to the Grand Lodge website and I had a look about what it was actually about and OMG, its good, but what do they want?, what is it really about and I kept looking for what they want?, what they want??..what they want???.. and I kept finding “Good Men”, they want “Good Men” and I am thinking;  where’s the catch? So when you join a soccer club, they want you to play soccer, and they want you to be good at it, when you join a chess club, same thing, good at chess, when you join a band, you gotta be able to play an instrument, you have to be the best at it. But when you join Freemasonry,  you just gotta be the best you can be at whatever you do, where ever you do it,  and that blew my mind. *



_I thought I need to met the people,...  maybe there is some crazy upper class one-percenters that I am not allowed to be around, and Jack said alright, come to a blue lounge event, and I thought what’s that, and Jack said just come, so I thought I would ignore the fact you said “Blue Lounge” and I will come... and I rocked up and there was a group of young blokes, drinking beer, having chats from all walks of life,....  and these were all different groups of different people from different places and different jobs, and I could not get my head around it. I still could not understand the real connection and the further I got into it, the more I spoke to these people, I realised they were all good people. That’s when I decided, yep, I am going to do this,  I am going to do this, this is cool, I want to be part of it. “_

http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...masonic-podcast-ep-31-brothers-in-freemasonry
&
http://podcast.blueloungesc.com/pod...freemasonry-joining-the-craft-with-no-family/


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

What it is, is that your neighbor want's to be a Mason and don't know to ask you, but your reply is 2B1ask1, he'll come around, one evening when you're headed to the Lodge he will stop you and say "You thinke you can get me a Petition", mark my words...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

He might not ask you, but his spouse might ask you because she wants to get him out of the house...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> He might not ask you, but his spouse might ask you because she wants to get him out of the house...


Lol!


----------

